# Let's move on...What to do with 5?



## Causeway

reality is what it is. So what now?

Horford seems logical, safe.

Yi is the big question mark.

B.Wright could man the 4 and Big Al the 5.

Conley Jr.? 

Or, the most likely possibility - big trades on the horizon, including the pick.


----------



## DWest Superstar

2007 1st round pick + 2008 + 2009 + 2010 + 2011, for 2007 #1 overall


----------



## mrsister

Whatever Ainge does, it will likely be the wrong thing. He's ok at picking obvious people at 15 or lower. At 1 or 2, it would have been obvious. I don't trust him with 5. 

In my opinion, we trade it for a veteran, given Pierce's age. Either that, or we keep it and trade anyone but Jefferson and Pierce. I'd try to keep Rondo, too, but for the right person, I'd let him go. As for who we trade for, I don't know. Since the Wolves, the Pacers, and the Grizzlies didn't get a top 2 pick, perhaps Garnett, O'Neal, or Gasol will be on the block.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

I really don't know. I

I just want to see us land a big-time player to help Pierce lead this team into respectability, yet I don't believe someone like that will be available at #5. 
Yes, Yi is an intriguing prospect and even otherwise, there is good talent in this draft, but like Danny said, all options need to be explored. If we could pick up a good big guy somehow than I think we have to look into it.

If we keep the big I just do not want Conley or Jeff Green, no offense to those two guys, who are both good players.


----------



## narrator

Take Mike Conley. And then either Conley to the Blazers (so he can play with Oden) for Rodriguez and some other players or keep him and let him run the point for the next 15 years. It's really the only thing to do (in my opinion and at this point).


----------



## Premier

If we do not obtain an impact veteran, expect Pierce quietly demanding a trade.


----------



## Ainge for 3

DWest Superstar said:


> 2007 1st round pick + 2008 + 2009 + 2010 + 2011, for 2007 #1 overall


If someone would let us empty out all our picks in the immediate future to move to #1 or #2, I'd do it in a heartbeat. This night just proves how worthless speculative draft picks are. At least we know what we're getting this way. 

The problem is that without the draft, Danny won't have anything in the "yes" column when Wyc does a "should I keep Danny as GM" review, so Danny would be disinclined to do this transaction.


----------



## Premier

We can't do that due to the Ted Stepien rule in the CBA prohibiting trading consecutive future first-round picks.

Danny needs to step down and move to Arizona.


----------



## seifer0406

I think you start by firing Ainge.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Premier said:


> If we do not obtain an impact veteran, expect Pierce quietly demanding a trade.


Quietly? Paul doesn't care whether the media and fans know he is dissatisfied with being an almost 30 year-old on a 5-year plan rebuilding team.


----------



## Premier

True.

Why couldn't I have grown up in San Antonio?


----------



## Delontes Herpes

1. horford
2. brewer
3. not the BFCD

that is all.


----------



## Premier

1. Oden
2. Durant
3. Wright
4. Horford
5. Brewer


----------



## Ainge for 3

Is it possible (maybe very possible) that Corey Brewer could be Paul Pierce one day?


----------



## Premier

No. Breweer is an average offensive player in the NBA.


----------



## Attila

What about Roy Hibbert? I haven't seen him play at all, but he sounds good based on what they say on the draft sites.


----------



## aquaitious

So it's between Wright, Horford and BFCD.


----------



## DaBosox

Premier said:


> If we do not obtain an impact veteran, expect Pierce quietly demanding a trade.


Bingo. I know everyone here sees the fact that we've sucked terribly the past 4 years as a "rebuilding" plan, but with the development tonight we should be looking at the flip side of the coin. We have a marquee veteran who's rested and known as a great character guy. If people are exploring deals for Oneal, Garnett, and Gasol; there's no reason why we couldn't do the same with Pierce as well. The only wild card in this is that without Pierce the Celts have no marketing names at all, and Pryc isn't going to let a seat go unsold.

We're no closer than any of those other teams, and that's especially true after tonight. I was hoping tonight would mark the end of our rebuilding (read: losing). I do believe that I'm wrong.

2 other items: first I love the sig Premier. Second: where's all my Doc/Danny apologists tonight? I miss you guys a little.


----------



## Fairsportsfan

If you use this pick u pretty much have to trade PP at this point. He is wasting away in boston, the something goes with KG and J O'neal on their teams. The only reasonable opitions is to either trade PP or use the pick to get him some help. And from a money aspect why pay a guy 20 million for 2 more years if pretty much now you won't be winning in the near future. I really feel sorry for u guys, the lottery pretty much kill u guys.


----------



## Causeway

It will be very interesting to see what happens this summer. As great as the 1/2 would have been, that what happens when you get too excited about a low % opportunity. But the world is not over. The #5 pick in this draft is not too shabby. I still think we trade it though, but we'll see.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Fairsportsfan said:


> If you use this pick u pretty much have to trade PP at this point. He is wasting away in boston, the something goes with KG and J O'neal on their teams. The only reasonable opitions is to either trade PP or use the pick to get him some help. And from a money aspect why pay a guy 20 million for 2 more years if pretty much now you won't be winning in the near future. I really feel sorry for u guys, the lottery pretty much kill u guys.


There isn't going to be a huge sellers' market this summer. Too many stars on pathetic teams looking to compete for a title before they retire. Teams on the buy will be offering ten cents on the dollar and looking for a bargain. Though I'll agree that Ainge is sitting in the Mike O'Connell seat right now. And the results are likely to be similarly ugly.


----------



## aquaitious

Fairsportsfan said:


> If you use this pick u pretty much have to trade PP at this point. He is wasting away in boston, the something goes with KG and J O'neal on their teams. The only reasonable opitions is to either trade PP or use the pick to get him some help. And from a money aspect why pay a guy 20 million for 2 more years if pretty much now you won't be winning in the near future. I really feel sorry for u guys, the lottery pretty much kill u guys.


The lottery hasn't killed us, very poor managment has.

The Celtics still have a shot to get better by the end of the summer, but probably won't because Danny Change can't trade away young guys. 

It's like he's been drinking Heinsohn's Kool-Aid, where every young player is going to be a star "in a few years."


----------



## Causeway

See - now there's all this drama! How easy would it have been if we had 1/2? What would we post about?

yes, reaching here.


----------



## DaBosox

Causeway said:


> See - now there's all this drama! How easy would it have been if we had 1/2? What would we post about?
> 
> yes, reaching here.


For some people it's the road getting there, for me its the destination. I want to win, and with the result of last night we're farther away than ever. Which is really saying something considering this team's "plan"


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> See - now there's all this drama! How easy would it have been if we had 1/2? What would we post about?
> 
> yes, reaching here.


True, I wouldn't know if we should start talking about #17 right away or if we should wait a few days.

In other news Hibbert looks and sounds like a 20% faster Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

We're closer than we were a year ago, although that's hardly a consolation cause we're still pretty f'n far.

I say we keep the pick, add a decent piece, and then move from there. I think we'll be able to make the playoffs next season with the status quo, but again, that's hardly consolation and probably not enough to keep pierce happy. The good news is that it's a buyer's market and we have an expiring contract + young players to move. Of course we won't be able to translate this into a championship anytime, but we maybe 50 wins and a trip to the 2nd round is within reach.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

good news! doc says that we can get a heck of a player with #5 and that we're going to be ok! hooray!


----------



## Causeway

Is there a decent coach available at 5?


----------



## TheTruth34

Premier said:


> If we do not obtain an impact veteran, expect Pierce quietly demanding a trade.


ok Wally obviously isnt the man to help Pierce.

Package Wally & West to Sonics in a sign & trade for Rashard Lewis.

so now your looking at

Jefferson
Lewis
Pierce
Allen
Telfair

hold on to telfair. his break out year is coming!

trade the pick, along with ryan gomes, tony allen, and rajon rondo to indiana for JO.

gives Indiana what they are looking for in a big man to draft( Horford, Noah, Yi) and a guard to replace tinsley in rondo.

now the lineup is...

Jefferson
O'Neal
Lewis
Pierce
Telfair

what do you think?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Delontes Herpes: Good news! 

E.H. Munro: You mean Doc saying that we can get a heck of a player with #5 and that we're going to be ok!

Delontes Herpes: No! I just saved a bundle on my auto insurance by switching to Geico.

E.H. Munro: Well, the Celtics need AFLAC.


----------



## KingHandles

Didn't we already dispose of Telfair?

Anyway, my season thought is stack this team with rebounders. You can't loose if you always have the ball. Unless you can't score.


----------



## DaBosox

I don't think Seattle bites on that one. Although West/Szerbiwreck might help as a shooter to spread the floor for them.

I like the deal for JO, but change Bassy and Rondo and it could be interesting. All signs point to Rondo being better.





TheTruth34 said:


> hold on to telfair. his break out year is coming!


Brilliant. In so many ways.


----------



## aquaitious

ehmunro said:


> Delontes Herpes: Good news!
> 
> E.H. Munro: You mean Doc saying that we can get a heck of a player with #5 and that we're going to be ok!
> 
> Delontes Herpes: No! I just saved a bundle on my auto insurance by switching to Geico.
> 
> E.H. Munro: Well, the Celtics need AFLAC.
> 
> *Aquaitious: Neither of those is avialable in Massachusetts or New Jersey!*


Fixed.


----------



## aquaitious

TheTruth34 said:


> ok Wally obviously isnt the man to help Pierce.
> 
> Package Wally & West to Sonics in a sign & trade for Rashard Lewis.
> 
> so now your looking at
> 
> Jefferson
> Lewis
> Pierce
> Allen
> Telfair


Now let's think why Seattle would do that. If they're going to pay West and Wally 13 million, why not just pay Lewis 13 million?




TheTruth34 said:


> trade the pick, along with ryan gomes, tony allen, and rajon rondo to indiana for JO.
> 
> gives Indiana what they are looking for in a big man to draft( Horford, Noah, Yi) and a guard to replace tinsley in rondo.
> 
> now the lineup is...
> 
> Jefferson
> O'Neal
> Lewis
> Pierce
> Telfair
> 
> what do you think?


Gomes, Rondo, Allen and the pick will not make a combined 14 million for another three years. Salaries don't match.



TheTruth34 said:


> hold on to telfair. his break out year is coming!


Quote of the Year! Going into my signature right now.


----------



## cpawfan

Either Boston or Memphis has to decide to go for the total rebuild and trade their centerpiece to the other so that they can be competitive. Either Gasol to Boston for the #5 and salaries or Pierce to Memphis for the #4 and salaries.


----------



## Causeway

Not a bad idea cp. Only way Pierce gets moved is if the C's bring in someone else to help sell tix.


----------



## E.H. Munro

cpawfan said:


> Either Boston or Memphis has to decide to go for the total rebuild and trade their centerpiece to the other so that they can be competitive. Either Gasol to Boston for the #5 and salaries or Pierce to Memphis for the #4 and salaries.


Neither team is really interested in increasing payroll, so I can't see Memphis eating Szczerbiak nor Boston trading Ratliff. Of course, if Memphis is prepping for a future in KC, then Pierce for #4 and filler probably makes sense for Boston. It puts them on the inside track to lose the 2008 & 2009 lotteries, too. It also allows them to draft the BFCD safely, as they'd have another top 5 to distract people.


----------



## narrator

Hibbert's going back to school. And 5 is too early to take him, anyway.

Conley would be the best pick. Package Rondo and a vet for a shooter. Trade Pierce to the west coast (to the Clips for a package involving Maggette, perhaps). Not sure either team would do that last thing, but who knows?


----------



## Premier

Conley is not worth the fifth selection and Rondo is likely better because of his defense and despite his shot.


----------



## Causeway

I wonder how quickly something gets done. The powers that be have to want some good news asap. Draft is in 5 weeks right?


----------



## max powers

Damn I wanted Hibbard. I think Yi Jinlian is the logical choice assuming B. Wright is gone. Conley would be a good addition as we really only have Rondo at the 1 right now. Rondo may end up being the better guard, but that's a lot of weight to put on a second year player.

Maybe if we take Conley he can talk Oden into signing with Celtics as a free agent later??


----------



## aquaitious

max powers said:


> Damn I wanted Hibbard. I think Yi Jinlian is the logical choice assuming B. Wright is gone. Conley would be a good addition as we really only have Rondo at the 1 right now. Rondo may end up being the better guard, but that's a lot of weight to put on a second year player.
> 
> Maybe if we take Conley he can talk Oden into signing with Celtics as a free agent later??


I hope we don't get close to Hibbart (and now we won't,  ) or Jinlian.

As far as adding a point guard for the sixth consecutive year, I think we should not.


----------



## E.H. Munro

aquaitious said:


> As far as adding a point guard for the sixth consecutive year, I think we should not.


Now, now, now. Let's be accurate. This would be the _seventh_ straight year that they added a point guard.


----------



## Causeway

aquaitious said:


> I hope we don't get close to Hibbart (and now we won't,  ) or Jinlian.
> 
> As far as adding a point guard for the sixth consecutive year, I think we should not.


Rondo had enough of a nice season that if we do not trade the pick, I'd also rather we did not go with a PG. We have other needs.


----------



## cokeplease

There's rumors about trading randolph for Theo Ratliff and the #5 pick from Draft Express.com.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

cokeplease said:


> There's rumors about trading randolph for Theo Ratliff and the #5 pick from Draft Express.com.



i am one of the biggest randolph fans in the world...he puts up bigtime numbers and i think he would be a great compliment to paul...but i dont think it would make much sense to keep both him and al so if we got zach i would hope trading al for a good vet would be the next move


----------



## E.H. Munro

cokeplease said:


> There's rumors about trading randolph for Theo Ratliff and the #5 pick from Draft Express.com.


Boston's owners won't be trading Ratliff for a max deal. It would have to Szczerbiak. And if it were, I'm afraid that Boston would make the deal.


----------



## LamarButler

The rumor on draftexpress also says that Jermaine O'Neal could be traded for Ratliff and the #5.


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i am one of the biggest randolph fans in the world...he puts up bigtime numbers and i think he would be a great compliment to paul...but i dont think it would make much sense to keep both him and al so if we got zach i would hope trading al for a good vet would be the next move


Man watching Al and Zack on the court a the same time for the Celtics would be great.

Two players putting up 20 and 10 without playing a lick of defense.

Al: Man, I thought you said you'll guard him!

Zack: Me? Man, I don't even know what defense means!

Al: I'll teach you how to rotate.

Zack: Thanks man, I've been looking up to how you play defense since I've been traded to Boston.


----------



## aquaitious

LamarButler said:


> The rumor on draftexpress also says that Jermaine O'Neal could be traded for Ratliff and the #5.


No thanks, I'll stay away from both Zack "No Defense" Randolph and Jermaine "Can't play 50 games per year" O'Neal.


----------



## BackwoodsBum

aquaitious said:


> No thanks, I'll stay away from both Zack "No Defense" Randolph and Jermaine "Can't play 50 games per year" O'Neal.



I agree, I don't think either one of these guys is what the C's need.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> Man watching Al and Zack on the court a the same time for the Celtics would be great.
> 
> Two players putting up 20 and 10 without playing a lick of defense.
> 
> Al: Man, I thought you said you'll guard him!
> 
> Zack: Me? Man, I don't even know what defense means!
> 
> Al: I'll teach you how to rotate.
> 
> Zack: Thanks man, I've been looking up to how you play defense since I've been traded to Boston.





#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> but i dont think it would make much sense to keep both him and al so if we got zach i would hope trading al for a good vet would be the next move


??????


----------



## E.H. Munro

aquaitious said:


> No thanks, I'll stay away from both Zack "No Defense" Randolph and Jermaine "Can't play 50 games per year" O'Neal.


But the Brain Doctor swears that he has Brian Scalabrine's brain!


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ??????


I know, I saw that. I still think it would be great to see them.



ehmunro said:


> But the Brain Doctor swears that he has Brian Scalabrine's brain!


Really? Well that changes everything then!


----------



## LamarButler

aquaitious said:


> No thanks, I'll stay away from both Zack "No Defense" Randolph and Jermaine "Can't play 50 games per year" O'Neal.


I don't know, I personally think that with either of them with Paul, Jefferson and Szczerbiak would be a top seed in the East.

Both of them are good 2nd options, guys who will put up 20 per game, and most of all they are quality big men and can put up points inside. They can rebound in double figures too. I prefer O'Neal because he is not fat and he can play good D and block shots. And Jermaine O'Neal stayed relatively healthy actually. He played 69 games, its not good, but its not THAT bad.


----------



## Causeway

Globe:



> Al Thornton of Florida State and Corey Brewer of Florida are confirmed for pre-draft workouts with the Celtics Thursday. Other players may come in that day or Friday as schedules are worked out.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

woo hoo im so so very excited about thorton or brewer becomin a celtic *yawn*


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Everyone is talking about how to trade the pick, but as unpopular as it might be, perhaps the better thing to do would be to trade Pierce. It's unlikely that the Celtics are going to obtain anybody good enough to take them to the top four status in the east. Do they have the ability? Absolutely, but they're running a massive rebuilding program and bringing a star into it probably isn't going to be the answer. They won't have cap room for another two years thanks to Wally Sczcerbiak and by that point in time Pierce will be 32.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

why when i go to other boards it seems that everyone is jumping at the chance to take Yi but it doesnt seem like there are many fans of him here??? sure he may take some time to develop but who are we kidding what are we doing with the next 4 years anyway??

PS im still all for trading the pick for a good vet but if we keep it id rather have the upside of Yi over an average player in brewer


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

If we go into the draft an do not trade the pick i say DRAFT YI!!!! his upside is phenominal, 7'ft wingman who can run the floor well shoot the ball great aswells as 3's, can get up wit athleticism an jam it..he needs to put on some weight an get stronger but in a couple yrs hell be great. If we can by all means package the pick with other players an bring in an Imapact player to help pierce an became a force in the east than by all means im down for that but i say draft Yi Jianlian if we cant find any good trades


----------



## Causeway

Danny went and worked out Yi on the first possible day of workouts. He's in love. I don't mind that.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

is there an article that goes along with the workout to say how it went or does that link just confirm that Yi worked out for the celts?? id like to know how it went


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

what if we traded the pick 5th pick for z randolph an then used randolph an maybe g. green an others to get garnett..i dont kno


----------



## Premier

The Celtics best shot at Garnett involves Jefferson and Ratliff. It's easier to trade for Gasol [the fifth selection, Ratliff, Green and/or West]


----------



## Causeway

I like the sound of Gasol for the fifth selection, Ratliff, Green and/or West.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

I Wouldnt mind Gasol In the frontcourt wit Big al at the 4...


5-Big Al/Perk
4-Gasol/Gomes
3-Pierce/Scal
2-T.Allen/Wally
1-D.West/Rondo


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> Danny went and worked out Yi on the first possible day of workouts. He's in love. I don't mind that.


That confirms it, we'll be stuck with the BFCD for the next 15 years. The owners will love the money.


----------



## Causeway

One persons take:

Celtics: How Corey Brewer and Al Thornton Could Help



> On Thursday, Corey Brewer and Al Thornton will work out for the Boston Celtics at their training facility in Waltham. Both Floridians are sure to impress, but Boston only has one lottery pick (5th). Before the Celtics make their decision, consider this:
> 
> *Corey Brewer, Forward
> 6’8” 185 pounds
> Junior, University of Florida
> 
> What there is to like about Brewer:*
> Corey Brewer is the consummate team player. He spent three seasons at the University of Florida making his teammates look good while improving his own game. The better Brewer played, the more games the Gators won, ultimately making history by capturing two consecutive NCAA Championships. While standouts like Greg Oden and Kevin Durant were the face of their teams, the Gators weren't represented by one player alone. Brewer has learned firsthand that there is power in numbers and that, on the court, five stand for one.
> 
> *How Brewer can help the Celtics:*
> Brewer excels in one of the Celtics weakest areas -- defense. The 22-year-old is revered as one of the best defenders in the draft, and a true offensive stopper on the perimeter would change the face of the Celtics. While Brewer can shut down his opponents, averaging 4.7 rebounds and 1.9 steals last season, he can also be a threat on the offensive end. He was good for more than 13 points a game and finished second on the team in free throw shooting.
> 
> *What to expect at the workout: *
> An NBA-ready defensive threat with a selfless mentality who can hold his own on the opposite end of the court. Corey Brewer will show what the Celtics have been missing at the small forward position.
> 
> 
> *Al Thornton, Forward
> 6'8" 220 pounds
> Senior, Florida State University*
> 
> *What there is to like about Thornton:*
> Let's get physical -- Al Thornton is an athletic force. He was the driving power behind the Florida State Seminoles, and although they didn't make the NCAA Tournament, he made a name for himself during his senior year. Thornton led the team in scoring (19.7 points), rebounding (7.2 boards), blocks (1.1), and steals (1.5). He was one of the biggest players on the squad and still was first in three point shooting (44%). Thornton's numbers jumped from the previous season, showing a promising potential to continue growing as a player.
> 
> *How Thornton can help the Celtics:*
> There's only one Big Al on the Celtics, but this Al can make a name for himself as well. Thornton has the size to compliment Boston's big men with the experience of carrying a team on his shoulders. At 23 years old, Thornton has the leadership skills that the Celtics so desperately needed in Paul Pierce's absence. After scoring more than 20 points in games against NCAA powerhouses North Carolina, Duke, and Florida, Thornton proved that he can run with the best of them.
> 
> *What to expect at the workout:*
> A physical force with the size to hold his own in the paint and a scoring ability that can't be ignored. Al Thornton will offer a solid option to play alongside the Celtics' big men.
> 
> *Brewer or Thornton:*
> The two prospects have completely different styles of play. One is quick and sticky-handed while the other is a pure athletic dominator. Both would give a lottery team an immediate boost, but the Celtics have their double-double guy in Jefferson. What they don't have is a defensive specialist. *Pick Brewer.*


----------



## Ainge for 3

Causeway said:


> Danny went and worked out Yi on the first possible day of workouts. He's in love. I don't mind that.


Other than that link, is there any evidence of that?

The Herald story on Thornton and Brewer began: "The Celtics will get down to more serious business *today when they begin individual auditions* for the No. 5 overall pick."


----------



## Causeway

Yi against a chair



> *Ainge and Rivers traveled to Los Angeles Wednesday to watch a workout featuring Yi.* According to Ainge, the Celtics have seen Yi play more than a dozen times for either his Chinese pro team or the Chinese national team. Watching Yi run through predetermined drills was far from ideal, prompting Ainge to joke about the workout.
> 
> "It was a good workout, Yi against a chair or a coach," said Ainge. "That's how some of those workouts are beautiful. The chair played good defense a couple times . . . *I saw Yi play three times at the end of the season this year and I've studied almost every game he's played that we have tape of, so I feel like I have a good feel for him*."
> 
> Yi is not the only prospect placing restrictions on how and where workouts take place. Count Kansas's Julian Wright and Brandan Wright among those ranks, too.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Causeway said:


> Yi against a chair


The Hawks were at that workout, too. Maybe they will swipe him and leave us with either Wright or Horford.


----------



## Causeway

I dominate chairs in workouts. Who knew that could help get you in the NBA??


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

brewer, horford or Yi is lookin like the pick were goin to make


----------



## aquaitious

Oden, Durant, Wright, Horford and we're stuck with Yi.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

u say "stuck with" like its a bad pick....i kno its another draft an another pick where the guy has ALL THIS POTENTIAL but i like Yis chances ALOT of pannin out 2 be something great. People that play against him on the court say hes the real deal an should be a Helluva player


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> Oden, Durant, Wright, Horford and we're stuck with Yi.



not necessarily aqua...



> Bernie Mullins was on 680the fan this morning with his Breakfast with Bernie Weekly Spot. Here is what he said about Yi during the interview:
> 
> 1. Billy, Woodson,Fitzsimmons (Assistant GM), and marketing people witnessed Yi's workout in LA as reported by Sekou
> 
> 2. Hawks staff was really impressed and blown away by Yi's workout. Bernie stated that according to BK and Woody Yi is a "legitimate 7'0 prospect". Bernie claimed that he was the real deal, but admitted that it would be a risk for the Hawks
> 
> 3. Joe Johnson has vouched for Yi after seeing him play live during the Olympics. Bernie stated that Yi went for 15pts and 7 rebounds against Dwight Howard and company during the Olympic Games last summer.
> 
> 4. Bernie did not say that Yi was the pick but stated that they will make a final decision once they brought players in the week of the 20th to meet current players and coaches in person. The tone of his voice indicated that they are seriously thinking about Yi unless they get a great trade offer (e.g. Aldridge)
> 
> 
> Unless Horford or Brandon Wright have an outstanding workout, Yi will be a hawk. The Hawks can offer him the biggest contract with the 3rd pick. Additionally, Yi is reportedly into Hip Hop culutre. What better place to be regarding Hip Hop than Atlanta.


looks like the hawks are going to take him...and i think its a good pick...again i ask why is every other team on this board excited at the chance to draft Yi and everyone here on the celts board hates him??? i think hes worth a top 5 pick


----------



## E.H. Munro

Apostle of Good News said:


> Unless Horford or Brandon Wright have an outstanding workout, Yi will be a hawk. The Hawks can offer him the biggest contract with the 3rd pick. Additionally, Yi is reportedly into Hip Hop culutre. What better place to be regarding Hip Hop than Atlanta.


Allahu Akbar!!!!!!


----------



## Premier

Ainge can't possibly take anyone over Wright or Horford...right?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ehmunro said:


> Allahu Akbar!!!!!!



Let's not go there, aqua.





Premier said:


> Ainge can't possibly take anyone over Wright or Horford...right?



we are talking about THE danny ainge...im scared out of my mind that we will end up with joakim noah


----------



## aquaitious

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> u say "stuck with" like its a bad pick....i kno its another draft an another pick where the guy has ALL THIS POTENTIAL but i like Yis chances ALOT of pannin out 2 be something great. People that play against him on the court say hes the real deal an should be a Helluva player


You know, I'm trying to stay away from being sarcastic, but...

Down at the local elementary school gym, people always tell me I'm the real deal, too.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Premier said:


> Ainge can't possibly take anyone over Wright or Horford...right?


Billy Knight will save us!!! God be praised!


----------



## Premier

It translates to "God is great." That's uncool of you, too. Islamic fundamentalism is only a minor faction of Islam. Millions of muslims practice their faith peacefully. That's an awful generalization, as you're implying that only radical muslims use religion as justification of terror. As Sorkin would write, "Islamic extremism is to Islam as KKK is to Christianity."


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> It translates to "God is great." That's uncool of you, too. Islamic fundamentalism is only a minor faction of Islam. Millions of muslims practice their faith peacefully. That's an awful generalization, as you're implying that only radical muslims use religion as justification of terror. As Sorkin would write, "Islamic extremism is to Islam as KKK is to Christianity."



relax prem...its a joke...and i know i should have assumed this, but to let everyone know that im not racist i am half arabic...it was a bad joke sorry


----------



## pokpok

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> not necessarily aqua...
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the hawks are going to take him...and i think its a good pick...again i ask why is every other team on this board excited at the chance to draft Yi and everyone here on the celts board hates him??? i think hes worth a top 5 pick


we're still bitter for not gettin 1 or 2 pick :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## pokpok

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> Let's not go there, aqua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we are talking about THE danny ainge...im scared out of my mind that we will end up with joakim noah


i would not watch a single celtics game if joakim noah is a celtic


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

would anyone trade gerald to the bobcats for the number 8 pick and take brewer with that pick??? i like brewer better than green and even tho i dont want to have brewer be the only thing we get out of this draft i still would like to see him on our team


----------



## Premier

Brewer is not available at eight, though Hawes would be a decent option.


----------



## silverpaw1786

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> would anyone trade gerald to the bobcats for the number 8 pick and take brewer with that pick??? i like brewer better than green and even tho i dont want to have brewer be the only thing we get out of this draft i still would like to see him on our team


I don't like Hawes that high, but if Brewer is not available, Conley, Julian Wright, Hawes, and Noah probably would be. I personally would trade Gerald for any of those four, but I suspect there are some people here who are afraid green will live up to the hype.


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> relax prem...its a joke...and i know i should have assumed this, but to let everyone know that im not racist i am half arabic...it was a bad joke sorry


I can vouch that AW is not racist. He is morbidly obsesed with a certain big-headed wiggling hoops player, and sometimes he's not funny, but AW's not racist.


----------



## Causeway

Shawn Marion?



> If Boston is passing on Yi, I think that means we might see a trade coming. There's talk that the Suns -- to slash payroll -- might be willing to take the No. 5 pick, Theo Ratliff's expiring contract and Delonte West for Shawn Marion. That would make Paul Pierce happy.


That works for me.


----------



## Premier

Shawn Marion is the best role player in the league, but he's not going to perform well in a slow half-court offense.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

i think marion is fabulous an a great addition but if thats all we do an have a starting lineup of...

5- Big Al
4-Marion
3-Pierce
2-Allen
1-Rondo

i dont think that team even comes close to the playoffs


----------



## Aznboi812

If we get marion, then we really need to play fastbreak better


----------



## E.H. Munro

If we're shipping #5 for a 29 year old roleplayer on a max deal with a player option at season's end then we'd better be getting Atlanta's 2008 #1 in the ****ing bargain, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Causeway

Premier said:


> Shawn Marion is the best role player in the league, but he's not going to perform well in a slow half-court offense.


He's a role player on the Suns. He's a star in Boston in the East.


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> He's a role player on the Suns. He's a star in Boston in the East.


I'm pretty sure he said "best role player in the league," not best "role player on the Suns."


----------



## Causeway

aquaitious said:


> I'm pretty sure he said "best role player in the league," not best "role player on the Suns."


I know. But I think on a different team than the Suns, such as the Celtics, he'd be more than a role player. The question of if our offense would fit his skill set is valid though.


----------



## Premier

Shawn Marion is a role player because he cannot create for himself, especially in a half-court offense. I don't mean to underrate him with that label. I think he is a talented player, but I don't think he will ever be a legitimate second option.


----------



## Causeway

Would you gamble with the #5 to find out?


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> Would you gamble with the #5 to find out?


There are better things waiting for us with number five.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

ehmunro said:


> If we're shipping #5 for a 29 year old roleplayer on a max deal with a player option at season's end then we'd better be getting Atlanta's 2008 #1 in the ****ing bargain, that's all I have to say.



Agree totally....Im down for marion being a celtic but to lose the number 5 pick an west is crazy...i like west WAAAAAY better than rondo although i think rondo will be a good player....theos contracts gunna expire real sooooon an thats money for us...i say we just keep the pick an draft brewer, horford, or yi cuz either one of them should be there an then try a trade wit a team so we cant get a good vet an have our fifth pick


----------



## E.H. Munro

aquaitious said:


> There are better things waiting for us with number five.


I'd deal it to Atnalta in a heartbeat for the Joshes.


----------



## Causeway

Noah’s game not all talk: Celtics see, hear Florida forward



> “I really enjoyed how he could communicate,” the Celtics coach said. “It was probably the loudest workout we’ve had in some time. He naturally talks and points things out defensively, and those are good traits.”
> 
> Perhaps the most obvious, however, is that Noah’s motor is not confined to his mouth. He might have an odd release on his shot and a somewhat ill-defined game offensively, but it’s unlikely there will be another player with more natural electricity.
> 
> “He’s an energy player,” Rivers said. “He plays to the point of exhaustion every game. Energy - and playing with energy - is a talent. It’s difficult to teach.”


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

hahahahaha...

aaaaaaaaahahahahahaha...

if we take joakim noah ill hunt down danny ainge myself and make sure he pays for what hes done to this franchise


----------



## Causeway

He's not going at 5. He'll go closer to 10 I think. But I do think he'll be a better NBA player than he's getting credit for.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i think he'll be a worse player than ppl think...and thats saying something...

dude reminds me of donnell harvey...he'll be out of the league in 4 years


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i think he'll be a worse player than ppl think...and thats saying something...
> 
> dude reminds me of donnell harvey...he'll be out of the league in 4 years


 I'll be saving this one!


----------



## DaBosox

Just because he's a hyped player from a large, title winning school he's going to be in the league for a while. The talent aspect doesn't matter so much as the fact that some useless GM can eventually put a flyer in on him and eventually and sell it as a good move since he's confident Noah will make "the leap"

I'd call it the Delonte West corollary, but Danny skipped the 4 year test drive period to christen a talentless player from a winning team.

Edit: winning team


----------



## Causeway

Not sure I get this post - are you saying West is talentless?


----------



## Causeway

more Rashard Lewis talk:



> If Phoenix doesn't work out as a trading partner, there is speculation around the league about a possible deal with Seattle that would bring forward Rashard Lewis to Boston. Lewis reportedly is good friends with Gerald Green and would consent to the deal if Green is not a part of the package. Robert Swift also could be in the mix. Ainge has coveted Swift in the past . . .


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i love rashard lewis...i tend to gravitate towards do-it-all pfs who love to shoot 3s :biggrin: ...and i think its cool that gerald wont be involved in any deal because lewis wants to play with him...better for us...but again i HATE robert swift...hes God-awful...we dont need any more of ainges love affairs comin through boston and stinkin up the place (cough) telfair (cough)...trade for lewis and let them keep the big stiff


----------



## Dirty Dirk41

i honestly agree wit u ^^ about swift i dont see him pannin out in the nba ever but i dont think were gunna get Lewis without Swift being a celtic


----------



## DaBosox

Causeway said:


> Not sure I get this post - are you saying West is talentless?


Yes.

But the post is mostly about how Noah will be in the league for a while. I'm agreeing with you here.

About Swift/Lewis: Why do I get the feeling we can underpay for Lewis and we'll overpay for Swift? Since Swift is going to be a great 7th man somewhere some day, I'm not sure if that makes sense from a basketball standpoint. We should go after the cheaper solution.


----------



## Causeway

DaBosox said:


> Yes.


I'd say West for a #24 pick is pretty damn good. Far from talentless.


----------



## DaBosox

Depends on your measuring stick. He wouldn't be talentless at my local pick up game, but in the NBA he's pretty useless. I can name approximately 60 point/small guards better than him, which puts him into the realm of starter on a bad team, which is precisely what he is.

At some point you have to look past all of the awful decisions being made by both coach and gm and realize that the players on the floor lose all of these games. Granted the suits have stuck us with this mess, but the end result is that these are not good basketball players.

Now, when your shoot-first point guard/shooting guard averages 12.2 points per game in 32.1 minutes per game (so he makes about a bucket every 5 minutes) and ranks 44th in the league amongst shooting guards for points per game, well I think my assesment is rather fair. Points are the one thing that a shoot first point guard is supposed to bring to the table, and he would be around 63rd in the league for that category amongst 1's and 2's. 

When you rank 23rd in the league for point guards and 44th in the league for shooting guards in the one category you should excel at then that's not a good sign. There's the point, how about a counterpoint?


----------



## Causeway

Counterpoint? The numbers hardly tell the whole D-West story. For starters he has been one of the biggest victims of Doc's "I have never seen a lineup I like" _system_. In addition West bounced from the 1 to the 2 to the bench like a pin ball - not really a way to get in any rhythm. And finally, he played for a team who spent a big chuck of last season trying lose. 

So if all you do is look at stats, I guess you might conclude West is perhaps "talentless" (too big of a statement IMO even if only going off stats, even the #23 PG in the NBA has to have talent, but whatever). But when you look at the big picture of his situation, or actually watch the games and watch him play, you should conclude that he's more than solid, and great for a #24 pick.


----------



## aquaitious

Come on Causeway. West has a lot of hustle, I'm sure everyone will give him that, but there's nothing to brag about his talents.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

im not a delonte west fan myself...but in causeways defense hes saying that west was a good pickup for a tail-end first rounder...and thats true...sure hes not a great player...and he shouldnt start on a good team...but hes a very good off the bench spark type guy who can hit shots and hustle when needed...is he great?? absolutely not...is he talentless?? no thats far from the truth


----------



## f22egl

60 point guards better than Delonte West? I doubt it. He's got a good 3 point shot and he's a decent defender. He's not a great option for a starter but he's certainly a very good option coming off the bench. The Celtics certainly got more value with that pick than other teams that picked point guards like the Clippers with Shaun Livingston with the number 4 pick, the Portland Trail Blazers drafting Telfair, and the Orlando Magic who traded for Jameer Nelson. 

Although the Celtics could have certainly done better in picking Kevin Martin instead of Tony Allen but that's another story.


----------



## DaBosox

f22egl said:


> 60 point guards better than Delonte West?


60 guards. I'd say about 25 points are better than him and alot more 2 guards since there's just so many good swings in the league today.

Anyways, I maintain that he would hardly get any minutes for a playoff team. The reason he plays so many minutes is because Ainge has absolutely no idea and couldn't fill a roster. This is what Simmons has called "good stats on a crappy team" phenomenon, where just by being on the floor you're going to accumulate points, dimes, boards. Even at a half hour a night he barely notches the points category. This is troubling since this is his specialty.

As far as intangibles: he's too slow to defend the 1, much to small to defend some of the taller 2's, and I have not yet seen him do anything other than paw at the ball with his right hand. Alot of his value comes in the form of "tommy points", which I have not yet seen traded in for championship trophies.

I will grant you he tries hard. But so does Corky, so ability needs to be accounted for.


----------



## Causeway

aquaitious said:


> Come on Causeway. West has a lot of hustle, I'm sure everyone will give him that, but there's nothing to brag about his talents.


Not bragging, and he has more than just a lot of hustle, but to call him talentless is off base.


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> Not bragging, and he has more than just a lot of hustle, but to call him talentless is off base.


So what talents does he have?
He's an good shooter and he hustles to block some shots.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Causeway

Being a good shooter is a talent.
He can play both the 1 and 2 spots.
Has a decent 3.
Decent defender.

I have not said he's a superstar, just that he is not "talentless". Simple.


----------



## DaBosox

I can walk and chew gum, so do I also have a talent? 

Can he also succeed on a professional level? That's where a truly talented basketball player should excel. As soon as that happens and this team wins more than we lose, well, I believe he's talentless.

But thanks for drawing the hard line. I seem to have forgotten the definition of talentless.


----------



## Causeway

So by your definition - no one on the Celtics, including Al Jefferson - has talent. Because they both played for that same team that did not win too much.


----------



## DaBosox

**** it. You win. I give up.

You've successfully nitpicked my argument while ignoring the overall message. Is Delonte a total talentless slob? Since I had a dog with talents, no. Obviously not.

However I've provided stats, qualitative analysis, and thought into the fact that we'd be much better without him. Thanks for avoiding that and instead picking apart a single line from every argument I make.


----------



## Causeway

> I can walk and chew gum, so do I also have a talent?
> 
> Can he also succeed on a professional level? That's where a truly talented basketball player should excel. As soon as that happens and this team wins more than we lose, well, I believe he's talentless.
> 
> But thanks for drawing the hard line. I seem to have forgotten the definition of talentless.


This was your post. What else should I have taken from it except your point that until "this team wins more than we lose, well, I believe he's talentless"? That you can walk and chew gum? Your sarcastic comment on forgetting the definition of talentless?


----------



## Causeway

Sixers, Celtics take a look at center Hawes



> Spencer Hawes was the only player working out Wednesday, but the Sixers weren't the only team watching him.
> 
> Celtics executive director of basketball operations Danny Ainge sat next to Sixers president Billy King during much of the hour-long session.
> 
> It seems Hawes, who has to pay his own expenses because he hasn't signed an agent and could return to Washington for his sophomore season if he chooses to by Monday's deadline, wanted to work out for the Sixers, owners of the 12th pick in the June 28 draft, and Celtics (No. 5).
> 
> “He's trying to limit his costs, so his dad asked if Boston could come down and I said, "Sure,' ” King said. “Otherwise, he'd have gone to Boston, and we'd have had to go [there].”


----------



## DaBosox

Causeway said:


> This was your post. What else should I have taken from it except your point that until "this team wins more than we lose, well, I believe he's talentless"? That you can walk and chew gum? Your sarcastic comment on forgetting the definition of talentless?


Edit: **** it. Mods is there a way to just block one person's posts?


----------



## Causeway

Rockets, Wolves finalize swap of Howard, James - how is that possible? I though trades could not go down until after the finals?


----------



## E.H. Munro

DaBosox said:


> 60 guards. I'd say about 25 points are better than him and alot more 2 guards since there's just so many good swings in the league today.


Eyeballing the list of NBA point guards I'd say that there are about three dozen clearly better. I won't even start on the list of two guards. He's a decent 8-10 guy in NBA rotation, I think. But there are way too many players like that on this team.


----------



## hobojoe

Al Thornton an option at #5?



> Boston Celtics president Danny Ainge came away impressed recently after watching Thornton go head-to-head with Florida's Corey Brewer in a pre-draft workout. He said the FSU product is the second-best offensive player in the draft (behind only Durant) and can soon become a "primary scorer" in the NBA.


I happen to agree with Ainge about Thornton, I just don't think he's a good fit on the Celtics.


----------



## E.H. Munro

hobojoe said:


> Al Thornton an option at #5?
> 
> 
> 
> I happen to agree with Ainge about Thornton, I just don't think he's a good fit on the Celtics.


The Celtics have a severe shortage of NBA talent. If Thornton can play in the NBA, he can fit. Besides, he's insurance for Pierce giving up the ghost and asking out. Though if they're going that direction I expect them to swap picks with Charlotte and tab a(nother) project at 22.


----------



## cgcatsfan

I agree with the previous analysis of Brewer vs. Thornton. We need a defensive catalyst that can still score and make their own opportunities. I'd take Brewer between the two.

We need two things BADLY. 
A second major scoring option and someone that's going to lock it down on defense. It's going to be hard to get both with one #5 draft pick. 

I seriously question the Marion Idea. He's been described as a "cancer in the locker room". He's not a good fit for the C's style of play and we don't have the pieces to change our whole style of play for Marion. IMHO, he doesn't warrant it anyway. 

I'd take Horford in an instant if we could get him. He's both an offensive and defensive threat. Brewer would also work. 

I don't hate Noah, and I do think he'll come along and stay in the league, but when I hear Noah, Hawes or Ji, I just see this big sign that says ANOTHER PROJECT BY DOC AND DANNY.


----------



## E.H. Munro

I'd rather have Thornton than Brewer. Neither player is going to set the NBA on fire with their defense from the start; Thornton has the physicals to guard the 3 in the NBA and has a much better offensive game. And in the grand scheme of things, it's a whole lot easier to learn to play defense. They could always try a pick swap with Atlanta (bringing in Josh Childress and a future first to swap #11 for #5). Their defensive upgrade should be a Wally/West or Gomes for AK-47 deal (since he's available in any transaction that cuts salary). And in that case Thornton's strength and rebounding would be something of a necessity at the 3.


----------



## cgcatsfan

But the Thornton scenario assumes Doc can teach Defense....Sorry, it was right there.....:biggrin:


----------



## different_13

Get rid of Pierce, he's wasted in Boston.
Hell, trade him somewhere like memphis (somewhere wanting simply to get into the playoffs and make a decent run ((ie, not get sweeped in the first, maybe make it into the second)
or Minnesota (somewhere with a disgruntled star wanting help) - though I don't see what they can give up beyond the 7th pick..

And Noah's not a project. His offence isn't polished, but he come in and give 20+ minutes a night of not-crappy production.


----------



## E.H. Munro

different_13 said:


> Get rid of Pierce, he's wasted in Boston.
> Hell, trade him somewhere like memphis (somewhere wanting simply to get into the playoffs and make a decent run ((ie, not get sweeped in the first, maybe make it into the second)
> or Minnesota (somewhere with a disgruntled star wanting help) - though I don't see what they can give up beyond the 7th pick..
> 
> And Noah's not a project. His offence isn't polished, but he come in and give 20+ minutes a night of not-crappy production.


Why would you turn the Celtics into a 12 win team going into a draft without Oden or Durant? Do it in 2009 when there's at least the chance that Greg Monroe can save the franchise from its owners and front office.


----------



## whiterhino

ehmunro said:


> I'd rather have Thornton than Brewer. Neither player is going to set the NBA on fire with their defense from the start; Thornton has the physicals to guard the 3 in the NBA and has a much better offensive game. And in the grand scheme of things, it's a whole lot easier to learn to play defense. They could always try a pick swap with Atlanta (bringing in Josh Childress and a future first to swap #11 for #5). Their defensive upgrade should be a Wally/West or Gomes for AK-47 deal (since he's available in any transaction that cuts salary). And in that case Thornton's strength and rebounding would be something of a necessity at the 3.


I LOVE the AK-47 deal man I wish. I mean I know he did not have a good year this season but he was an all-star, he's still young and I still think he's a much better player than he displayed this year. Just needs a change of scenery.


----------



## Causeway

I agree that AK would be nice. it seemed certain a few days ago that a deal with someone would go down, now it's more up in the air. I say we now end up keeping #5.


----------



## Causeway

So what do the Celtics do if they don't trade the fifth pick?



> Around the league, the consensus seems to be *that Danny Ainge is high on Chinese big man Yi Jianlian while Doc Rivers is partial to Georgetown's Jeff Green*. Why no one wants Corey Brewer is beyond me, because if they do keep the pick, he'd be a great choice. Yi might need a couple of years to get acclimated to the NBA, and Rivers, understandably, does not want another futures pick. Both Green and Brewer appear NBA-ready but, of course, the Celtics' roster is stocked with swingmen, so someone would have to go. One option worth considering is moving one of those fellas (Gerald Green, Tony Allen, Ryan Gomes) for a first-round pick, but are any of those guys valuable enough to procure one?


In the same article, May likes AK.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Get AK get their pick and get Sean Williams


----------



## Floods

If the Celtics draft Jianlian I will play russian roulette with a fully loaded gun


----------



## BostonBasketball

David_Ortiz said:


> If the Celtics draft Jianlian I will play russian roulette with a fully loaded gun


I think Pierce might beat you to it.

By the way there are still rumblings of a trade with Phoenix

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2134


----------



## Floods

They're not even mentioning players in that article. Just a wild thing about the Suns wanting the 5th or 7th pick. Besides I think I read on either the Wolves, Suns, or FA/Trades forum (I browse between all 4 forums essentially posting the same stuff), that Marion doesn't seem too interested in Boston either. Wow, who stinks?


----------



## silverpaw1786

1. Horford
2. Brandon Wright
3. Yi
4. Brewer
5. Noah
6. Hawes (Sorry but I love big men)


----------



## E.H. Munro

Maybe it's a three way trade with Garnett and #7 going to Phoenix, Amare to Boston, Al Jefferson, Gerald Green, #5, Theo, & Atnalta's 2008 first to Minnesota?


----------



## aquaitious

OT: I just saw that Splitter is back in this draft.

Anyone think we should take bets to see if he drops out?


----------



## BostonBasketball

aquaitious said:


> OT: I just saw that Splitter is back in this draft.
> 
> Anyone think we should take bets to see if he drops out?


I'll take that bet...considering the deadline was last week to take your name out.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Considering that Splitter is now 22, and therefore draft eligible, I'll take some of that action too.


----------



## vandyke

whiterhino said:


> I LOVE the AK-47 deal man I wish. I mean I know he did not have a good year this season but he was an all-star, he's still young and I still think he's a much better player than he displayed this year. Just needs a change of scenery.


I also would love to see AK-47 in a Celtics uniform, my question is especially after the year he had last year is what would you give up to get him, IMO giving up the number #5 pick, plus you are giving them cap relief if you trade either Theo, or Wally for a player that still has 60 million left on his contract is way too much, I wouldn't give up # 5 to get him, otherwise Utah can keep him and the 60 million owed to him. That Peter May article yesterday was ridiculous, saying that we should give up Gerald,Delonte Theo, and #5 or maybe take out Gerald and Delonte and insert Jefferson and Telfair, don't really know what that guy is smoking but I wouldn't give up all that for AK-47, even though I would love to have him.


----------



## mrsister

van**** said:


> I also would love to see AK-47 in a Celtics uniform, my question is especially after the year he had last year is what would you give up to get him, IMO giving up the number #5 pick, plus you are giving them cap relief if you trade either Theo, or Wally for a player that still has 60 million left on his contract is way too much, I wouldn't give up # 5 to get him, otherwise Utah can keep him and the 60 million owed to him. That Peter May article yesterday was ridiculous, saying that we should give up Gerald,Delonte Theo, and #5 or maybe take out Gerald and Delonte and insert Jefferson and Telfair, don't really know what that guy is smoking but I wouldn't give up all that for AK-47, even though I would love to have him.


I would definitely not give up Jefferson, but maybe the other ones would be ok if we also got Derek Fisher or Matt Harpring. I know they're near the end of their careers, but they are seasoned veterans who can still play and teach. AK with Jefferson would be great. AK could defend the post so Jefferson wouldn't have as much responsibility on that end, so he could use his energy on offense. AK may not be KG, but he comes without the ego or as big a contract, and his defense would be invaluable. He's emotional and gets down on himself, but he really wants to play well and win.


----------



## BostonBasketball

More Garnett talks http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2916217

Would probably look something like this: http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...61~687~831&teams=11~11~11~11~16~2~13~16~16~16

With the wolves getting the #5 and the pacers getting a future first from someone (Lakers or Celtics) as well the Lakers pick this year.


----------



## Causeway

Getting very interesting with 3 days until the draft!


----------



## E.H. Munro

Jermaine I could live with. Won't put Boston in a position to win a title. But at least they'll finally be a playoff team again.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Jim Grey was on ESPN radio and said the Cs would give up Big Al and #5 for JON (with other filler involved). Danny Ainge will need an army of bodyguards to keep him from a violent death if our package to get KG turns into our package to get JON.


----------



## pokpok

Ainge for 3 said:


> Jim Grey was on ESPN radio and said the Cs would give up Big Al and #5 for JON (with other filler involved). Danny Ainge will need an army of bodyguards to keep him from a violent death if our package to get KG turns into our package to get JON.


worse deal...i cant believe i heard this on sportscenter

giving up al jefferson AND the 5th pick? NO WAY

maybe theo, wally and 5th pick.. 

i wont even do al jefferson for JO straight up.


----------



## Floods

this really sucks. JO for Al is horrible. JO for Al, Ratliff, and the 5 pick is flat putrid.


----------

